# Need help interpreting my lab results please



## corza (Oct 8, 2015)

I recently got a blood test because I have been having some symptoms akin to Hypothyroidism. In the past I have only had my TSH tested. in 2009 I had 1.7mU/L and it has steadily increased to a current 2.67mU/L. This time I had FT4 and FT3 tested as well the overall results are below:

TSH 2.67mU/L

FT4 14.9 pmol/L

FT3 5.3 pmol/L

Can someone please guide me with these results as I have no clue. In there any reason TSH continues to increase?

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It sure would help to have the ranges listed straight across from the results. Judging by the TSH, it would appear that you may have a problem.

Different labs use different ranges.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## corza (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

The ranges were as follow:

TSH 0.5-5
FT4 11-22
FT3 3.2-6.4

I got some other full blood tests if they help like DHEA.


----------



## corza (Oct 8, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> TSH 2.67mU/L (0.5-5)
> FT4 14.9 pmol/L (11-22)
> FT3 5.3 pmol/L (3.2-6.4)


Are you on any kind of thyroid meds at the moment? Your TSH and FT4 are starting to trend a little hypo, but your FT3 is good.


----------



## corza (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

No not on any meds nor have I ever been, should I?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

The test above would be good as w/higher TSH and FREE T3 in the upper range, one could suspect antibodies skewing the test for TSH.


----------



## corza (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply andros. Sorry I am a bit new to all the lingo and not even sure what antibodies are. Are you suggesting I may have antibodies causing hypothyroidism? Is this why my globulin is low in blood tests too?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Thyroid antibodies (like the ones Andros mentions above) can often skew results, making it look like you're fine lab-wise when in reality you could be hypo (or hyper).


----------



## Seeking (Sep 19, 2013)

Those three blood tests all by themselves really can't tell us very much; I would prefer to see more, such as antibodies (what we mean by antibodies are Thyroglobulin Antibody and Thyroid Peroxidase TPO. If either of these antibodies are in the positive range on a blood test, it means there is a thyroid autoimmune condition present; this means that the body's immune system is erroneously attacking the thyroid. There are many autoimmune conditions that exist, thyroid autoimmunity is just one, and is often accompanied by others. I myself have Celiac (an autoimmune condition in which exposure to gluten initiates an autoimmune attack against my intestines). And I have high thyroid antibodies too.

I would recommend that you get those two antibodies tested, and post any other relevant blood tests you may have had done (globulin would be interesting).

From what I've seen, when TSH is on the rise, you have a problem going on, but it's quite vague as to what the problem might be. It could be an autoimmune condition, or something else.


----------



## corza (Oct 8, 2015)

Could I please get any more feedback on these results? is there a test which I should be asking the doctor for for more information on any possible thyroid issues?

I believe I have many of the hypothyroid symptoms....


----------



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

Your ferritin is low, which can cause symptoms of hypothyroidism. Are you female, and if so, are you menstruating still? My ferritin is low within the range, and I was getting so tired during my period, and my legs would get so weak and achy. I started taking more iron, and have felt a lot better. I had a thyroidectomy, so I still have some other issues to work with, but feel a lot better by doubling up on iron the past month. Some initial symptoms associated with low ferritin include minor aches, easy fatigue, weakness, increased pulse or palpitations, loss of energy, loss of libido, increased irritability and confusion, which mimics a lot of hypothyroid symptoms.


----------



## corza (Oct 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I am male but I can definitely relate with the weak and achy legs and the other symptoms listed. I'll start up my iron dosage again and get another test. The last test I got just within range with 50ng and then stopped supplementing.


----------



## GandKsmommy (Feb 15, 2016)

You're welcome. Make sure you monitor your iron with periodic blood tests. You have a long ways to go with getting it up, but you don't want to get it too high. Anyways, go from there and see how you do. You probably could double up on iron for a little bit.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Do you have any recent results to compare against your October numbers (and perhaps antibodies this go round?) Have your symptoms gotten worse or are they the same from "Back then" or did they disappear and come back (wonder if you posting again might not be associated with a relapse or worsening of those symptoms?)


----------

